# Town Council



## spence (May 25, 2008)

I have been to the first of our local meetings tonight with the local fire brigade, police, town and district council, local press and fed up members of the public for a rant.

After the meeting I spoke to the town and district council "officials" about motorhome stop overs and the benefits that this can bring to a town. I have promised to send further information by email to them including other towns that already do this.

We are 2 min of the M5 South of Bristol (Portishead) with the cheapest fuel in the area, large supermarket and lots more.

Can anybody help with information on other towns like Teignmouth or the benefits we can bring along with income.

His comment was "if it makes the town money we are interested"!!

Thanks 

Spence


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You will have to organise a large mh rally to prove your point to councillors

Dave P


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

There's a letter in MMM this month about how it worked in Guisborough, N Yorks.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It works in Canterbury too and they set it up in a Park and Ride.

Kent 
Dover 
Marine Parade Motorhomes may park on Marine Parade for up to 12 hours. Free after 6pm. No services 

If this helps any one else :- 
Canterbury 
Kingsmead Coach Park. 
Fresh water available, grey and black water dump facilities (ground level) on payment of the parking fee of £5 for 12 hours. Unlimited spaces. Overnight stays tolerated (despite the signs). The site is fenced (we are given to understand that the gate is never closed) and has CCTV surveillance. 


New Dover Road Park & Ride car park 
Fresh water available, grey and black water dump facilities (ground level) on payment of the parking fee of £2.50 per day (includes bus fare). 24 spaces. Overnight stays tolerated. 


Folkestone - NEW ADDITION Jan 2008 
Folkestone Harbour 
Motorhomes may use the harbour truck parking area. Cost seems to vary between £2 - £4. There is a drivers’ rest room with showers and toilets. The womens shower/toilet facilities are reported to be good but the mens seems to suffer from having to cater for up to 100 truck drivers....


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

This is the email response to my enquiry for Weston Super Mare. 
I spoke to them too. I was told there was no facility to camp but we were allowed to sleep in your motorhome overnight. The fee was for 24hrs. I'am not aware whether there were any facilities as I never looked.

Hello Karen,

Thank you for your e-mail enquiry.

The only car park that will accomodate a motor home in the North Somerset Council car parks is the Locking Road, coach, lorry and car park situated at Francis Fox Road, post code BS23 3DE. It is a pay and display car park and you will have to pay the coach/lorry fee of £6.00.

If you arrive before 06:00pm you can drive straight in and purchase a ticket at the machines, by pressing the coach/lorry button (6 x £1.00 coins) 1 situated on the right hand side as you drive through, the other situated in the middle of the car park under the CCTV cameras. If you arrive after 06:00pm, you will need to press coach/lorry button and pay the £6.00 at the barrier. On leaving the car park if the barrier is still down, you just drive towards the exit side and the barrier automatically lets you out,

Hope the above helps and have a lovely time in Cornwall,

Shirley Marsh 
Parking Support 
North Somerset Council 
Town Hall 
Weston super Mare 

Direct Dial 01934 634706 

E mail:[email protected]


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

A Database already exists.
Are you aware of:
www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/

Any updates/amendments can be sent to Graham Hadfield via that website. Perhaps Mavis caggsie and others could update this database?:?:

It';s an extremely comprehensive databse which I frequently use when visiting towns.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_have a lovely time in *Cornwall*_

Huh?

_North *Somerset* Council_


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good luck Spence.

hope you make some spaces available.

Kev.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Pippin - it was a stop over on my way to Cornwall :roll: The person was aware of this ref my e-mail to her. She was just being nice.

regards

Karen


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ah! Makes a bit more sense now!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> have a lovely time in Cornwall
> 
> Huh?
> 
> North Somerset Council


Well spotted pippin!! :lol:


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Telbel - have just sent PM to Graham. Also as said in previous post relating to NorthSomerset and Cornwall - it was an overnight stop. The person was being ever so nice and wishing me well on my trip down to there LOL.

regards

Karen


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Telbel - have just sent PM to Graham. Also as said in previous post relating to NorthSomerset and Cornwall - it was an overnight stop. The person was being ever so nice and wishing me well on my trip down to there LOL.


Thanks Karen :wink: ....and Graham's site is useful and worth keeping up to date


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

There's some confusion here re overnighting in WSM!! 

Caggsie says she spoke to the council and camping was not allowed but sleeping is.

Graham's website was updated after Caggsie's email and in red says "See council response from 30 June 2009 above. Overnight parking is allowed but not sleeping."

As we're planning to be there on Monday and are struggling to find a CL with space I would like a definite answer.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The OP asks about benefits to the town. 

Principally these would accrue if any facility provided was within walking distance of the town. In that case additional visitors would use all the facilities in the town in exactly the same way as any other tourists with the exception of overnight accommodation, Alan.


----------

